# Rafa's Rides



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok 76 glasshouse 
Before 



















After 
its being redone 
























trimmed off the back fender skirt 

Rivi

just painted no clear this one will probably take forever 



















61 proj muraled by and painted by Eddie Doll (same guy that Did bigal602's Dressed to Kill)


















































Charger 
b4

















paint started cracking after i clearded it now it looks like this


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP EL RAFA YOUR FROM AZ?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

84 chevy pick up .









































70 monte carlo painted by Frank (Cisco Kid) will he a hopper


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

That 61 is crazy lookin!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

are those murals all drawn on by hand? :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 14 2007, 05:11 PM~8309229
> *That 61 is crazy lookin!
> *



X2  SWEET!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2007, 05:05 PM~8309216
> *WHAT UP EL RAFA YOUR FROM AZ?
> *


Yeah from Phx :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ElRafa, LowandBeyond, wagonguy, SouthernChevyRider, ItalianStallion131

:0 lots of attention from him LOL


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 14 2007, 05:11 PM~8309231
> *are those murals all drawn on by hand? :0
> *


Yeah homie gets down with a bush


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 14 2007, 06:14 PM~8309236
> *Yeah from Phx  :biggrin:
> *



GLAD TO SEE MORE PEOPLE FROM AZ ON THE SITE


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 14 2007, 05:11 PM~8309229
> *That 61 is crazy lookin!
> *


Thanks!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2007, 05:16 PM~8309243
> *GLAD TO SEE MORE PEOPLE FROM AZ ON THE SITE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SHOW MORE PICS OF THE ORANGE LS & THE BLUE WAGON!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Those are gonna be some badass rides, keep it up!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Orange ls 
only pics I have of it it had an unfortunate accident red 65 was done for my homie no longer have it  






































Linc


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, nice paint and foil work on that Linc!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 14 2007, 05:44 PM~8309353
> *Damn, nice paint and foil work on that Linc!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Caddy


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAYUM, good work homie, keep it up!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn like the caddy guts and the models homie keep it up


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks guys here are some finished ones 

Escalade









































Purple caddy


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

58 imp


























96 imp


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

63 flip flop paint


































79 caddy (painted by Cisco Kid)
























:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

VERY NICE BUILDS!!! :0 :0


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice rides!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

*HOBBY*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

wtf happened that was a nice ass build :0 :tears: nice caddy btw


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice builds homie keep up the good work


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

nice builds, I especially like the Escalade


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 15 2007, 07:36 AM~8311646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys the pilar broke but I have fixed since that pick :biggrin:


----------



## aeazy617 (Jul 12, 2007)

nice caddies uffin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i dont like donks, BUT that escalade looks good :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

nice combo on the lacs


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: nice rides 
i love that 70 mc :yes:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

sic work rafa! we better se you in phx!


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

those murals were done by hand. eddie gets down.
i meant to say you better take your stuff in oct!


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)

what wheels are on the charger?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow those look alsome :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jul 15 2007, 04:02 PM~8313617
> *those murals were done by hand. eddie gets down.
> i meant to say you better take your stuff in oct!
> *


Yeah you know he does and yeah Im gonna be there


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 15 2007, 07:35 PM~8314935
> *Wow those look alsome  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie

txhardhittaz Posted Today, 07:05 PM 
what wheels are on the charger? 

Just some random wheels I picked up at the swapmeet


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)

i like that huge ass lip :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice rides bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Gracias homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Charger done :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i like the chamillion charger homie lkike i said keep up the good work


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

NICE RIDES BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 16 2007, 07:27 PM~8322765
> *Charger done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice kolor...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for your comments guys I got some more comming


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE...YOU SHOWING IN OCTOBER?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2007, 09:21 AM~8326770
> *NICE...YOU SHOWING IN OCTOBER?
> *


Yeah I am workin on a couple of projects for that :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT RIDE CAME OUT CLEAN RAFA.. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW THE NEXT ONE COME'S OUT.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 17 2007, 10:22 AM~8326775
> *Yeah I am workin on a couple of projects for that  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2007, 09:22 AM~8326776
> *THAT RIDE CAME OUT CLEAN RAFA..  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW THE NEXT ONE COME'S OUT.
> *


Gracias Big Homie 
:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2007, 09:24 AM~8326785
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good man!! You got your susp parts chromed right?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

RIDES ARE COMING OUT CLEAN BRO, VERY NICE


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 23 2007, 10:55 PM~8376664
> *Looks good man!! You got your susp parts chromed right?
> *


Yeah from the caddy kit and the upper a arms are from a 59 impala :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 24 2007, 08:02 AM~8378151
> *RIDES ARE COMING OUT CLEAN BRO, VERY NICE
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good man.....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I tried my luck at Patterns let me know what you think 
:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

better than me. Looks good man.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Here is what it looks like now 

:cheesy: 









































What ya guys think


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

What ya guys think 



I think you should stop waste n your time on it and JUST SEND IT TO ME ! LOL !





Looks really Good Elrafa ! What color you going on the roof and Moldings ?! I would think a BRIGHT ORANGE would rock this real good !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks homie 

I was thinking like a peanut butter but now that you say orange that might be something LOL


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks good...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Aug 10 2007, 12:57 AM~8518605
> *Thanks homie
> 
> I was thinking like a peanut butter but now that you say orange that might be something LOL
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn, that looks really good with the candy on top. :0 :0 

I'd have to X2 mini on the orange top.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks good with that orange


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice candy! Keep it up man!


----------



## Zivac (May 17, 2007)

Ma super je


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn that looks so good i could eat it.lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

New project just finished 
77 Monte
























































Comments welcome


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 looks tight


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Here it is finished


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie sweet paint...... 

the radiator hose doesn't go to the carb tho....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love the caddy. 

That 77 cool too. Alittle too much orange for me tho.  

Wheres the flip flop charger at?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

this fukker is sweet too.....





> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 11 2007, 05:28 PM~8770493
> *New project just finished
> 77 Monte
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2007, 12:13 AM~8806569
> *damn homie sweet paint......  Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know before it got glued down it had its picture taken


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 17 2007, 12:13 AM~8806570
> *love the caddy.
> 
> That 77 cool too.  Alittle too much orange for me tho.
> ...


Its a couple of pages back


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 17 2007, 12:17 AM~8806586
> *Yeah I know before it got glued down it had its picture taken
> *



I done the same shit. But I knew I was going with a bigger air filter. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't know how many times I have done that :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Newest addition 
my 59 for the Traditional Build off 
























































[/quote]


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks homie


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

That shit looks real good homie. I like how u did the side trimming. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 18 2007, 03:11 PM~9032281
> *That shit looks real good homie. I like how u did the side trimming.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 11 2007, 10:28 PM~8770493
> *New project just finished
> 77 Monte
> 
> ...


whered ya get the 1301s at?i been lookin 4 those..


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Oct 18 2007, 04:08 PM~9032697
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks AL :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that 59 turned out badass!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 03:51 AM~9036527
> *that 59 turned out badass!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


X2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 01:51 AM~9036527
> *that 59 turned out badass!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


.
Thanks homies


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> Newest addition
> my 59 for the Traditional Build off


[/quote]
i just noticed the curb feelers.nice touch.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks KB :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

First 2 for 08

70 Impala


























76 Glasshouse

































I will take some outside pics when I can have sun I get out of work to late  
Comments welcomed


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work homie. keep it up.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

love the paint scheme on the caprice! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 9 2008, 06:41 PM~9654270
> *nice work homie.  keep it up.
> *


x-3


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks homies


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD RAFA....  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> First 2 for 08
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Big Homie  


old low&slo Posted Today, 02:52 AM 


> First 2 for 08
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro, sick


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 10 2008, 08:13 AM~9656829
> *lookin good bro, sick
> *


Thanks 408


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Clean!  :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Gracias homies


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Just finished








































:biggrin: 

comments welcome


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good Rafa. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nice 300


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 10 2008, 02:08 PM~9909453
> *Lookin' good Rafa. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Hell yea Bro!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks homies


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

THAT PURPLE CAPRICE IS THE SHIZNIT BRO


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Feb 10 2008, 02:53 PM~9909650
> *THAT PURPLE CAPRICE IS THE SHIZNIT BRO
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 10 2008, 01:34 PM~9909284
> *Just finished
> 
> 
> ...






badass!!! Love that color!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks homie


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

That's one cleeeean 300c


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that 300 needs a black top half two-tone job uffin: still sick.... jada wheels on the Revell kit?


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

That 300 is super clean!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Job... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 10 2008, 08:54 PM~9912131
> *that 300 needs a black top half two-tone job  uffin:  still sick.... jada wheels on the Revell kit?
> *


Yup Yup it looked good so I had to add them :biggrin: and I thought about 2 tone this car has been painted like 3 times LOL and it never came out right until this color


Thanks for the comps homies


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good rafa :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok I was messing around with this EXT 








:0 












































































What do you guys think?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

modern day a team! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats some crazy tapework homie..... how is that duplicolor "clear effects" paint? i've seen it but its a little pricey for a small can....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 HANDLE IT HOMIE PUT MORE PATTERNS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 13 2008, 11:58 PM~10650553
> *:0 HANDLE IT HOMIE PUT MORE PATTERNS
> *


NO ADD SOME PEN WORK ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 13 2008, 09:57 PM~10650540
> *thats some crazy tapework homie..... how is that duplicolor "clear effects" paint? i've seen it but its a little pricey for a small can....
> *



its cool shit. Not really a good shine to it but adds hella flakes and pearls to a single color paint job. Even better over a metal specks paint. 





NICE WORK ON THE EXT. IT DOES REMIND ME OF THE A TEAM THO. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc+May 13 2008, 09:55 PM~10650510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks its so so but like Travis said is does add the pearl like crazy 



> _Originally posted by MARINATE+May 13 2008, 09:58 PM~10650553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin crazy bro nice work ,lookin good so far :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks good homie....!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 13 2008, 10:29 PM~10651150
> *looks good homie....!!!
> *


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:angry: server


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whore


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SWEET 300 BRO... IM DOING ONE NEXT PROJECT


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

NICE BUILDS


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I finished finally what you guys think??
















































Will take some sun pics tomorrow


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THATS NIIIIIIIIICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 7 2008, 10:57 PM~11035088
> *THATS NIIIIIIIIICE! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie :biggrin: 

Outside pics


















































Comments welcome


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

really nice bro!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

tre looks good bro.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 9 2008, 07:44 PM~11050364
> *Thanks Homie  :biggrin:
> 
> Outside pics
> ...



SICK HOMIE...THAT COLOR IS SOMEWHAT THE COLOR I'M GOING ON MY 1:1 SCALE MALIBU :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 Super clean 63 ElRafa :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Jul 9 2008, 06:47 PM~11050392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is gonna look SICK Bro can't wait to see it


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Blueberry Lac almost done*</span>
:biggrin: 
















Undercarrige
















Finished the interior
















Grey top and panels

























What you guys think


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin killer bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good Rafa. The rims look a little off though. :dunno:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 24 2008, 10:05 PM~11968337
> *Looks good Rafa. The rims look a little off though. :dunno:
> *



x2 

but it still looks TIGHT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good, but one thing I'd do is pull that front seat out and clean up that seam where they go together.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie+Oct 24 2008, 10:03 PM~11968320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sweet lac bro!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

63 and lac looks real good man nice job :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice looking caddy Elrafa !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Oct 24 2008, 11:21 PM~11968767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Homies


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good homie...


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

That Lac is looking clean bro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Oct 27 2008, 06:56 AM~11982511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies I am hoping to finish it up by Wed.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

all the builds look real nice rafa!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: tight lac bro!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Oct 27 2008, 05:54 PM~11988170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Finished


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks cleas as hell bro :0 verry nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick cadillac homie :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2008, 03:37 AM~12110461
> *sick cadillac homie  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Caddy is clean....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Came out clean homie.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Bad ass cadillac.....Nice color.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

nice!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks homies


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that lac looks tuff man :thumbsup:

really dig that 63 though 

clean builds


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 10 2008, 11:27 AM~12112924
> *that lac looks tuff man :thumbsup:
> 
> really dig that 63 though
> ...


Thanks homie I'm trying


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

DAMN RAFA i didnt knw u could build like this ............. CLEAN WRK HOMIE , I WAS APLEASURE HAVING U GUYS OVER  :biggrin: ANY TIME GUYS 




































































































THESE WERE DOPE


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice rides


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

some clean rides up in here


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 19 2009, 11:19 AM~15715288
> *DAMN RAFA i didnt knw u could build like this ............. CLEAN WRK  HOMIE , I WAS APLEASURE HAVING U GUYS OVER    :biggrin:  ANY TIME GUYS
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE LINEUP HERE :thumbsup: , KEEP EM COMING......


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the words guys I can't take credit for 2 of those paint jobs the purple and pink caddy with the ribbon pattern and the orange ls monte were sprayed by CITYLIFE (FRANK AKA THE CISCO KID)


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 21 2009, 11:24 AM~15737558
> *Thanks for the words guys I can't take credit for 2 of those paint jobs the purple and pink caddy with the ribbon pattern and the orange ls monte were sprayed by CITYLIFE (FRANK AKA THE CISCO KID)
> *



:0 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You know this :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Little something my boys have been up too 2 are 11 and the other is 12. We work on them when they come over on their weekend visits  

























it's their first paint job with an airbrush I will post
progress as
they have it. What you guys think All comments welcome.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THATS REALLY COOL THAT YOUR KIDS ARE INTO THE PLASTIC LIKE THERE POPS . MY SONS USED TO WATCH ME AT VERY YOUNG AGE UNTILL THEY WERE OLD ENOUGH TO BUILD THEMSELVES , AND NOW THEY ARE PRETTY GOOD BUILDERS THEMSELVES . SO KEEP EM BUILDING ITS A GREAT WAY TO SPEND GOOD TIME TOGETHER ......


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i think its awesome you are raising the next gen of builders :yes:

love the color on that rivi :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks fellas yeah I remember when thye used to watch I am a
me they got ideas floatin around so we will see what they can come up with. This will be a build they will enter in a show in April :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet. They already better than me. Lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Checked out every page, made myself at home....
roll motha [email protected]%n call,,, in your house...thanks for letting see..
your a man with smooth touch...My fav's are the blue cadi..and the 63,
n your boy's are fading everything i ever touched...
hydrohype!........


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

some good builds goi on in here! that teal 63 is the shit! and ur boys look like they got a good handle on building!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Nov 28 2009, 09:33 PM~15809397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Projekt 58 
































wat you guys think comments welcome


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sinister. :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Dec 17 2009, 12:12 AM~16006291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the name sinister does sound tight 4 that one


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Dec 17 2009, 12:32 AM~16006425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies  its still got a way to go with the patterns


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Sick!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

slowly coming together comments welcome


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 31 2009, 08:13 AM~16143544
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wheres the rest of the pics :angry:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Gotta keep some a secret  na just playing I am gonna clear it first the post it


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 31 2009, 08:36 AM~16143655
> *Gotta keep some a secret   na just playing I am gonna clear it first the post it
> *


joseph sent me the new pics on the phone  :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

POST THE PIC OF THE MONTE! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

This one :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 31 2009, 10:00 AM~16144345
> *This one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :nicoderm:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 31 2009, 10:00 AM~16144345
> *This one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



this looks sick!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks j


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2009, 10:04 AM~16144377
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


X2!!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Cleared and foiled and done Comments Welcome


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

SICK lookin 58 Rafa....  nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^ x2 nice


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Scur-rape-init Posted Today, 02:15 PM 
SICK lookin 58 Rafa.... nice work! 





> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 24 2010, 02:23 PM~16395300
> *^^ x2 nice
> *


Thanks guys


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That thing is nice!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 24 2010, 02:12 PM~16395209
> *Cleared and foiled and done Comments Welcome
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: looks chingon carnal!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 24 2010, 01:15 PM~16395232
> *SICK lookin 58 Rafa....  nice work! :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

VERY NICE HOMIE


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 19 2009, 12:19 PM~15715288
> *DAMN RAFA i didnt knw u could build like this ............. CLEAN WRK  HOMIE , I WAS APLEASURE HAVING U GUYS OVER    :biggrin:  ANY TIME GUYS
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> Cleared and foiled and done Comments Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Gracias wey thanks for the words homies


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: LOOKS SICK GUEY, PICS DONT SHOW NO JUSTICE ON THE PAINT! :wow:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the words brother


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

sick rides up in here homie !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice 58 rafa always like seein ur builds


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice builds


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Coming Soon :0 

















Painted by the homie Danny Chawps
coming soon


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

FUCKIN A THATS WHAT I AM TALKIN BOUT


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Tu Sabes


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Killer stuff in this thread homie, really nice Low-lows


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 31 2010, 10:26 PM~16473604
> *Coming Soon  :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 u cant go wrong with tht 59 , that bitch is bad  n the buble :happysad: 



what u wana trade for this one? :cheesy: 








i like


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what u got back there rafa i know u working on something :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: post pics nikka


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

There's some _major_ badassness goin' on up in this one!!    Keep up the cool sh!t bro!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Shitty phone pic nikka


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 6 2010, 11:17 AM~17409633
> *There's some major badassness goin' on up in this one!!       Keep up the cool sh!t bro!!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 6 2010, 04:16 PM~17412005
> *Shitty phone pic nikka
> 
> 
> ...



That looks SLICK Rafa! :cheesy: Colrs sweet too!  




















I see that button switch in the background... What you got goin' on there??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 6 2010, 04:16 PM~17412005
> *Shitty phone pic nikka
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 6 2010, 08:05 PM~17414080
> *LOOKING GOOD :0
> *


Thanks homies jimbo that switchcame out the parts box :biggrin: :0


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 6 2010, 04:16 PM~17412005
> *Shitty phone pic nikka
> 
> 
> ...


chingon as always carnal!!  luy that color!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 6 2010, 04:16 PM~17412005
> *Shitty phone pic nikka
> 
> 
> ...



x2 i dont know what my nikka calaveras rolled up pero i LUY that color too...came out tight :biggrin: what else u got there :scrutinize:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 7 2010, 12:00 AM~17415417
> *chingon as always carnal!!    luy that color!
> *


X2!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 7 2010, 07:03 AM~17417429
> *x2 i dont know what my nikka calaveras rolled up pero i <span style=\'color:red\'>"EL CHAMUKO" hno: hno: hno: hno:*


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 7 2010, 09:00 AM~17418339
> *Lol  I know huh :biggrin:
> 
> "EL CHAMUKO" hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 7 2010, 07:03 AM~17417429
> *x2 i dont know what my nikka calaveras rolled up pero i LUY that color too...came out tight  :biggrin:  what else u got there  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 7 2010, 09:00 AM~17418339
> *Lol  I know huh :biggrin:
> 
> "EL CHAMUKO" hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


cant wait to see that badboy


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Shit think I don't know :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Rides are looking good Brother.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good Rafa


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the comments homies got more pics soon hopefully tonight hno: hno:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 10 2010, 08:49 AM~17442150
> *Thanks for the comments homies got more pics soon hopefully tonight  hno:  hno:
> *



:0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 10 2010, 09:57 AM~17442729
> *:0
> *



X2! :sprint:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 10 2010, 09:56 PM~17448399
> *X2! :sprint:
> *



X3!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 6 2010, 05:16 PM~17412005
> *Shitty phone pic nikka
> 
> 
> ...


:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin: 
















:0 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 16 2010, 12:03 AM~17799714
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






sick!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 15 2010, 10:03 PM~17799714
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: watchalo! uffin: :wave:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> > :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 16 2010, 12:03 AM~17799714
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 Thanks homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 16 2010, 05:49 AM~17802088
> *sick!
> *


x2. :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 15 2010, 10:03 PM~17799714
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IM LOVIN THIS, NICE SMOOTHED BUMPERS TOO


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 25 2010, 01:02 PM~17886570
> *IM LOVIN THIS, NICE SMOOTHED BUMPERS TOO
> *


Thanks homie new stance sorry for the shitty cell pic  









My sons newest project he just finished
:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> Thanks homie new stance sorry for the shitty cell pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 25 2010, 09:22 PM~17889465
> *Thanks homie new stance sorry for the shitty cell pic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

where u be nikka


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 4 2010, 10:46 AM~18731551
> *where u be nikka
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 25 2010, 09:22 PM~17889465
> *Thanks homie new stance sorry for the shitty cell pic
> 
> 
> ...



clean bubble


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 16 2010, 12:03 AM~17799714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice paintwork!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 5 2010, 01:35 AM~18738821
> *clean bubble
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 5 2010, 03:58 AM~18739117
> *Nice paintwork!
> *


Thanks homie I can't take th credit for this one. That's a Chawps original


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 5 2010, 07:12 AM~18739573
> *Thanks homie I can't take th credit for this one. That's a Chawps original
> *



foo u gotta do a top for me like the one u did on the 58 :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 14 2007, 05:58 PM~8309406
> *Caddy
> 
> 
> ...


looks real nice homie ..i have the same blazer in the background Ds and all


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

cadillac looks good
:biggrin:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 5 2010, 07:10 AM~18739561
> *Thanks homie
> *



Hey bro long time no see but you're doing a good job on your rides homie. Keep it going. Nice to see az in da house. Can't wait to see more of your work carnal.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 Back from the dead Been out of it for a while trying to bring it back still got the wagon build off to finish plus a couple others AZ in the House :biggrin: 

*"El Chamuko"*
Interior shot








Undies








Side shots :biggrin: 

















More pics to come
Comments welcome good or bad


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Alright Rafa! Glad to see u active. Now only if i could follow suit huh?....lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 26 2011, 09:25 PM~20189505
> *Alright Rafa! Glad to see u active. Now only if i could follow suit huh?....lol
> *


Lol Wanna do a build off again :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 26 2011, 09:26 PM~20189515
> *Lol Wanna do a build off again  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Aw shit! What u wanna do? :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Something to bring us both back to building and maybe get some of these other guys going and stop all the bitching. 

What you say to an Impala build??? Any year? Hood n trunk detail?

What you say??


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 26 2011, 09:32 PM~20189568
> *Something to bring us both back to building and maybe get some of these other guys going and stop all the bitching.
> 
> What you say to an Impala build??? Any year? Hood n trunk detail?
> ...


From when to when?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You pick the deadline :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Clean, sikass work as usual brotha. :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Brotha


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 26 2011, 09:37 PM~20189614
> *You pick the deadline  :biggrin:
> *


Starting now until April 30th at midnight? :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

A one month build off ..........

Fuck it Im in you wanna post it up or me ???


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 26 2011, 09:51 PM~20189752
> *A one month build off ..........
> 
> Fuck it Im in you wanna post it up or me ???
> *


U go ahead. Im gonna go pick a kit. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

ElRafa said:


> :0 Back from the dead Been out of it for a while trying to bring it back still got the wagon build off to finish plus a couple others AZ in the House :biggrin:
> 
> *"El Chamuko"*
> Interior shot
> ...


"El Chamuko" New paint scheme and completed....
Got this one done.....
























































Outside shots















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

hellasick !


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bad ass builds!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that's badass. Love the paint.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

ElRafa said:


> "El Chamuko" New paint scheme and completed....
> Got this one done.....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Man i like this


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Aguas con el pinche chamuko... That shit came out bad azzzzz...homie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

^^^^ lolzies! hot 66 brah, looks great!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sick!!


----------

